# 55 gallon food grade drums SACRAMENTO



## grampyskids (May 1, 2010)

Just picked up a food grade with a liner for $20. It was used to store honey. It has latched head for the top of the drum. I can't wait to make my UDS.


----------



## rdknb (May 1, 2010)

what a great score congrats


----------



## hop-head (Sep 9, 2010)

Awesome score!  I just started researching building a smoker and UDS sound fantastic!

I've been trying to find a supplier for the drum in the Sacramento area, would you be willing to share your source?

Thanks!

Hop-head


----------



## dgemiller (Oct 19, 2010)

I can help you out with the food grade drum if you are still interested.  Best chance to get ahold of me is email.  I charge $12 for the food grade drum with removable head.  I live close to downtown.

Thanks,

Doug

[email protected]


----------

